# Klassischer Mavic CXP 22 / 23 LRS Laufradsatz + Ultegra Naben + Velox Felgenbänder



## clamwinner (29. August 2008)

Hier gehts zu den klassisch eingespeichten Laufrädern.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=170256315410&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=007


----------

